
Ask HN: How much should I work as a first hire? - andrest
Should one clock in regular hours, are weekends and overtime expected?
======
Kevin_S
All depends on the team. Biggest thing to do is discuss expectations up front
and clearly. Communication is key.

------
gus_massa
How much are they going to pay you?

Are they going to pay for something like the market rate for 40hs/week or are
they going to pay you the double?

